# Misty under the bed...STRANGE



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Hide and Seek?:--dumbfounded:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha ok..maybe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but it sounds like hide and seek. It does sound stange. Could there be a toy under the bed she cant reach?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have pulled the bed out and there is nothing there! She can get all the way under to the wall and then she truns around! I have been wracking my brain and I cant figure it out!!! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the barking means, "you dummy, I told you TEN times what I want, now DO it". 
Do you ever think that our dogs must think we are really, really dumb? They just keep repeating a command and we simply don't get it!
I'm with a hiding game of some sort, too, just as a guess.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

The crawing under the bed seems perfectly natural to me. My dogs like scooting into spaces that I couldn't image they would fit in. But the barking.... that is a puzzle. It does seem to be some sort of game that she is playing.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

When I had the BC's I use to hide and then yell their name and say 'find me'. Maybe
Misty wants you to hide so she can find you. Must say I haven't done it with Buzz and Clover, they are like velcro to my side and lord forbid should I go to the bathroom and close the door!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what I'd look for.

I've seen Dakota **** near tear the living room apart for a potato chip that fell between the couch and the lamp table.

He has this "It tasks me, and I will have it!" attitude.

I know it can be hard, but every time she does it, immediately write down EVERYTHING you can think of that happened the few minutes prior to the episode. Trash truck go by? Airplane? Clock Chime? Washer spin cycle? Everything.

You may find a pattern.

FWIW, Comet did this a few times during his life as well. I never understood why.

It was crazy to see a near 100 pound golden crawl under a bed with 6" of space, then fight like hell to get out. A couple of times I had to lift the bed up so he could get out.



BeauShel said:


> I dont know but it sounds like hide and seek. It does sound stange. Could there be a toy under the bed she cant reach?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet if you crawled under there with her, she'd be perfectly happy. I think she's playing with you and wants you to play under there with her. Ike used to scoot under our bed too. To sleep, not to play. The other night he somehow made it under there and was stuck. I'm awakened with my bed convulsing and thumping. It was Ike trying to get out and he didn't make a sound. I thought of the Exorist for a second, being half asleep and all, then realized it was Ike. I had to lift the bed off of him, he couldn't get out without my help.

We have a Select Comfort Airbed. They are very lightweight. The bed was really moving!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks you all... I guess its hide n seek..I never had a dog that wanted me to find them, though!! Ive always been the one hiding!! LOL and I do play it with Misty! Guess she wants it turned around the other way!!!
Gosh Paula, I would have been scared to death if that happened to me in the middle of the night!!!! I also think she would be perfectly happy to have me under there with her!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We did lose Brady a couple times last week - now we know he has a new hiding spot - under the bed! But in our case, my husband has been doing some work in the house, and Brady is afraid of the nail gun and the compressor. Some hunting dog he would be!!

Brady plays games with us opening and closing the door. He will scratch like heck to come in or go out, but there are times he will not go over the threshold, he just wants somebody to go out and play with him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Poor baby! Nope, guess hes not cut out for hunting! 
Misty is not afraid..it almost seems like she wants me to get under the bed and play...fat chance  LOL
MIsty does the same door thing...wants me to go out and play!! It drives my fiancee crazy!! I dont mind, though!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I always thought the scooting under the bed was looking for a den and they barked when they got stuck or it got hard to get out. Or they were dusting the floor!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She isnt stuck, thats for sure..its almost like shes barking because she wants me to come under there with her!!! I cannot figure it out! Its just soo strange! Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## gunjee (Aug 28, 2008)

*I think it's a burrowing into a den thing...*

Although I don't understand the barking in that case. Gracie will go under our bed too and we have several wooden blocks supporting the frame at various locations because it is a very heavy bed with the box spring and mattress on top. Gracie has knocked out some of the wooden blocks in her going down there, but sometimes I feel like she's stuck, though she does manage to turn around and get back out again eventually. It's not a playful behavior, she just gets it into her head to go down there and so she does it. Nothing else under there except those wooden blocks. It's less than 6 inches under there, and with the blocks, there's no way I could go under there after her. Sometimes I think she's a little nuts trying to get into the smallest spaces where she'll be cramped and not even able to move. I always feel bad leaving her to go out and put her in our huge master bathroom (we could even fit a sofa in there if we wanted), but she would be just as happy in her crate. Even a crate that's too small would be fine with her probably.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Both Chewie and Chloe go under the bed, Chewie had to be rescued a few times..LOL

Chloe makes it a game, she don't bark but she does get away from me when I try to get her!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think your pup has you well trained, LOL!! Sounds to me like the barking is just to get your attention. I would imagine that if she could speak, each time you reached under the bed she would say "hahaha, you can't catch me!!" If you're not enjoying this game, I would imagine that if you stopped responding to the barking/whining she would probably give up eventually. Seems like a clever, mischevious girl you got there!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha I think she has me trained pretty good too!  I just worry if she gets any bigger she willl get stuck! The first time she did this I picked up the bed as best I could so she could get out! Silly me!! LOL


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jake does this, but he goes in these small spaces and stays there...
We have a side table beside our recline & we cleared off the bottom of it because Jake likes to hop up under this table "theres a shelf under the table itself" & he will sleep there. We also have a Huge Flight cage for our parakeet & he goes under there also, sometimes it's not even to sleep. He'll just go under there & stay a while then come back out. 
I've found since our house is pretty busy and noisey through the day if I don't take Jake to his crate for his naps then he will go to these more quiet spots & stay awhile.
But, I'm guessing that its what everyone else has said and she's trying to play a game with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww I bet Jake likes peace and quiet when he naps! How cute  and to "just get away from it all!!" LOL
Misy has me mysitified!! But no way and I fit under the bad, nor wold I go under there! hahaha


----------

